# Move over Google Chromecast, there is something cheaper



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

I talked the other day about Google's foray into the streaming TV hardware market with its tiny (and cheap) Google Chromecast device. For only $35 you can get this little HDMI connecting dongle-type device that sports a WiFi connection. With it you can stream TV from YouTube, Netflix and the Chrome web browser (and other sources) using your Internet connected devices as a remote control. And it'll even let you use different devices to take over the remote controlling. For example, child A starts some YouTube faves from his tablet PC, then when it's child B's turn to use the TV, she can take over the streaming with her mobile phone.

To sweeten the deal, Google was giving 3 months of Netflix away for free by way of a promo code from every purchase. The Netflix promo code could be used by new and existing Netflix subscribers. But now, some sources point out, that after about 250,000 Netflix codes given away, Google had enough. No more free months of Netflix with the Google Chromecast, but that's OK, it's still cheap.

Google Chromecast, at least as of right now, is only available for those in the United States. This is a bummer for us Canadians, and those across in the U.K. (and of course other countries). But, the U.K. had some recent good news in terms of its affordable TV streaming device offerings.

BSkyB, a U.K. satellite TV service has come out with an inexpensive Internet TV box for just £9.99. That's about $15 in U.S. (or even Canadian) currency. Now that is cheap! The TV box is called Now TV. Netflix and Amazon/Lovefilm are competition to BSkyB so not surprisingly, subscriptions for those services will not be supported by Now TV.








BSkyB invested in Roku last year which makes this web to TV box not something that is very surprising news to those following BSkyB/Roku news. Others that have invested in Roku include: 21st Century Fox, Dish Network, and Hearst, so my guess is there are even more boxes to come. When will it end?

Amazon is also coming out with a web to TV box which will no doubt highlight their offerings for streaming video. Clearly price point was a determining factor for the market, and since these devices can be made cheaper, they are being made cheaper. And offered at lower rates to drive sales. Looking through the comments on some of the news related to this type of hardware, many people are proud collectors of Internet TV streaming hardware. Things that make you go hmmmmm.

_Source:_ allthingsd.com


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The wave of the future is here. Streaming .. Now, every smart phone, tablet, computer, dvd player, tv, gaming systems, and whatever else manufacturers can think of to get you to stream will have the ability to stream content online.. 

Could this be the start of the end for dvd and in particular discs? With all this push to go to the "cloud" i.e. streaming everything online, is it the start of the end for physical media like dvd discs?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW, now that is cheap!!! Looks just like a Roku, just white. 

I agree, the future of streaming is here. Myself along with many friends and family have already 'cut the cord' opting only for the highest speed internet available since we all stream (and use antenna for OTA material, which is actually rarely). Hopefully this trend will also help cable/sattelite subscribers by making those companies drop prices.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

We have also done the same. We cut cable due to the high prices and stream netflix or youtube or go to websites online via laptop since our tv doesn't have hdmi.. 

With the push toward streaming, I suspect the cable companies will be forced to re-think their model of ever increasing prices every year.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

could these devices put an end to VHS?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

smurphy522 said:


> could these devices put an end to VHS?


lol.

My VHS unit finally stop working a month back. Funny thing is that hardly anybody I know still has a working VHS player.. In fact, one can hardly find a VHS tape now in the stores.. 

Time moves on.. 

Streaming is the thing now..


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't realize anyone was still using VHS...

I still have a couple SVHS machines just in case someone needs to make a copy to DVD, but that's it. There are a lot better ways to record material now digitally.

But, having said that, with streaming we have found we never need to record - it's all available (pretty much - at least the shows we watch).


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

cavchameleon said:


> But, having said that, with streaming we have found we never need to record - it's all available (pretty much - at least the shows we watch).


I agree 100%.. I have lot of vhs tapes on hand but no player.. It's ok thou, I hardly looked at the tapes in the past 5-10 years ever since DVD came out.. 

Now, of course, most if not all of the tv shows and movies I watch are not on dvd as much as they are now streamed online.. Signs of the times.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

all these streaming devices are absolutely ruining the viewer experience. no 5.1 , no lfe, 2.0, lame 480P, and everyone _'Loves'_ it. no idea why they even make blue ray players. watching streaming content IS like watching VHS.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe for the "average Joe consumer" streaming is simple and cheap while the quality may not be top it is "acceptable". For audiophiles and videophiles, streaming is a step backward in terms of its video and audio capabilities. Unfortunately for the niche that is the folks reading this forum and other similar forums like this one is that we are in the minority who want and desire high quality sound and video.

Unfortunately the manufacturers are catering to "Average Joe consumer" who are in the majority.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually with Amazon Prime and Netflix, they stream many titles with 5.1 and at 720P. I agree though, I still purchase BD's for movies we like a lot.

You have to remember, as tripplej suggests, that most consumers are fine with it. The younger generation mostly streams through their smart phones and pads and use headphones - so they don't care about surround and as far as HD - well, 480p looks great on something that's just 9" diagonally...


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I wonder how much this is going to affect the new 4K move?


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

fschris said:


> all these streaming devices are absolutely ruining the viewer experience. * no 5.1* , no lfe, 2.0, lame 480P, and everyone _'Loves'_ it. no idea why they even make blue ray players. watching streaming content IS like watching VHS.


I stream through a Roku box and get 5.1.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Greenster said:


> I wonder how much this is going to affect the new 4K move?


I don't think it'll slow it down. IMO I think it will move faster than 3D is.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

tripplej said:


> I believe for the "average Joe consumer" streaming is simple and cheap while the quality may not be top it is "acceptable". For audiophiles and videophiles, streaming is a step backward in terms of its video and audio capabilities. Unfortunately for the niche that is the folks reading this forum and other similar forums like this one is that we are in the minority who want and desire high quality sound and video.
> 
> Unfortunately the manufacturers are catering to "Average Joe consumer" who are in the majority.


totally agree with you there.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

tripplej said:


> I believe for the "average Joe consumer" streaming is simple and cheap while the quality may not be top it is "acceptable". For audiophiles and videophiles, streaming is a step backward in terms of its video and audio capabilities. Unfortunately for the niche that is the folks reading this forum and other similar forums like this one is that we are in the minority who want and desire high quality sound and video.
> 
> Unfortunately the manufacturers are catering to "Average Joe consumer" who are in the majority.


We saw this exact same thing in car audio. MP3s gave the masses a cheap and easy format to get their music. It ended up killing off high end mobile audio. 

Streaming video will probably do the same to our hobby. It'll be cheap and easy to stream content and the masses will wonder "why do I need all of this equipment?"

I bought 5 blu rays a week or two ago and two of my friends laughed at me. They wondered why I still buy discs. I guess the beginning of the end is here. :dontknow:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

FlashJim said:


> They wondered why I still buy discs. I guess the beginning of the end is here. :dontknow:


I agree.. It is just a matter of time. For the niche market, high end video/audio will be there but for the "masses", it will be streaming. Afterall, look at netflix, hulu, and all the other streaming apps. It is exploding left and right and the "masses" are happy.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I didn't spend $1,700 for a great TV to watch 480p pictures on it. I enjoy watching my blu rays a lot. I don't understand why any one would buy a great TV to just stream movies.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

PoTee said:


> I didn't spend $1,700 for a great TV to watch 480p pictures on it. I enjoy watching my blu rays a lot. I don't understand why any one would buy a great TV to just stream movies.


My thinking also. If I spent a lot for a great TV, why not give it the best possible source.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

PoTee said:


> I didn't spend $1,700 for a great TV to watch 480p pictures on it. I enjoy watching my blu rays a lot. I don't understand why any one would buy a great TV to just stream movies.


You and me both. But we are part of a niche market that wants excellent audio and excellent video. I am afraid, lot of people just want to settle and get some cheap tv that means their needs.

Streaming satisfies the "masses" so to speak and it satisfies the studio's and other companies that are pushing streaming as a go forward model.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

tripplej said:


> You and me both. But we are part of a niche market that wants excellent audio and excellent video. I am afraid, lot of people just want to settle and get some cheap tv that means their needs.
> 
> Streaming satisfies the "masses" so to speak and it satisfies the studio's and other companies that are pushing streaming as a go forward model.


Their model is to help stamp out piracy


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree. I want a good clean image. Every time I watch something in 480p, I feel like my eye sight is going.


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

tripplej said:


> I agree.. It is just a matter of time. *For the niche market, high end video/audio will be there* but for the "masses", it will be streaming. Afterall, look at netflix, hulu, and all the other streaming apps. It is exploding left and right and the "masses" are happy.


High-end goes not translate to disc-based. Downloads already beat physical media, in terms of both audio-only and A/V formats. No reason to think progress will do a 180.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Dub King said:


> High-end goes not translate to disc-based. Downloads already beat physical media, in terms of both audio-only and A/V formats. No reason to think progress will do a 180.




Its amazing to think of what we see today and Cable TV and what it will be like in 15 years. All these kids with tablets will probably never turn a TV on in the future.

Netflix/Hulu etc are going to change the landscape for sure. They are planting the seeds in a new generation. Its funny to see CBS and Timewarner clawing at each other when they both know what is really coming....


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It is only a matter of time.. 

VCR in 1975
laser Disc in 1978
Video CD in 1993
DVD in 1995
Blu-ray Disc in 2006
Video on Demand (Streaming) 

As was mentioned, eventually users in the near distant future will say dvd, what is that? lol.
Similar to what kids today will say, vcr what is that? lol.

Time marches forward.

Only Quality will be the one that that may or may not be "acceptable" depending on the masses!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess the quality being acceptable is interesting. I love quality blue ray, loseless music... However I never got into SACD that seemed to be over the edge for me. Does that make me a hypocrite for wanting quality but not getting into SACD ?


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes all this stuff changes real fast I have stuff in my closet I may never see again due to the fact that I no longer have the equipment to play it on.

By the way I'm 73 and saw my first TV when I was 14. Boy time and technology really moves fast. Which tells me you young folks will see things I haven't even dreamed about yet.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel the same as you do and I'm 56


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

tripplej said:


> The wave of the future is here. Streaming .. Now, every smart phone, tablet, computer, dvd player, tv, gaming systems, and whatever else manufacturers can think of to get you to stream will have the ability to stream content online..
> 
> Could this be the start of the end for dvd and in particular discs? With all this push to go to the "cloud" i.e. streaming everything online, is it the start of the end for physical media like dvd discs?


It's going to be quite some time before physical media is considered moot. ISP infrastructure still has a long way to go to be able to stream 4k movies without compression.


----------

